# An INFJ Dilemma: Computer Science or Psychology?



## Dallas

Okay, I'm currently in college, majoring in computer science. I don't know if it's the subject or the teachers I have been "blessed" with, but I've found that this semester, frankly I'm just not that interested in it, especially considering how challenging Calculus has been with a professor who can barely speak English. 

I've found myself wrapped into psychology recently, especially psychology of personality. (Hey, what are you doing on this site then, Dallas?) I've been wondering if I should stick with CS, or switch my major.

While I know I would enjoy psychology very much, it's something have a passion for, that's a major cut in salary unless I plan on going for a Masters/PhD. That, and I've heard that computer science becomes extremely interesting later on, plus the issue with that my current teachers are the epitome of boring people. 

I know I haven't given the most detailed scenario yet, but perhaps we can discuss it further?


----------



## hanscs

Find the most inspiring teachers to learn from. Sometimes it's not because of the subject but because of the people. For INFJs, I think they need teachers who can appreciate them and understand them.


----------



## Dallas

That makes sense  I can say that my CS teacher hasn't inspired me at all. He's about as stereotypical of a guy who sits in front of a computer all day as you can get; he talks like a computer and I'm frankly turned off because of it.


----------



## Mind Marauder

Dude I was in a similar situation. I took CS classes in high school with a teacher that was exactly like the one you described. I came to college and was thinking about double majoring in biology and CS, but the CS teacher was a hyper active nervous wreck. The exact opposite of my negative high school experience. Now I'm going to major in biology, minor in chinese (maybe double major in spanish) and just pursue all things CS related in my spare time.


----------



## Rourk

You can open your own practice with a Master's in Social Psychology or something of that nature. My friend did it. It's not that much more school. You can take master's level courses while in undergrad also. If you want to do it, you could.


----------



## snail

Do both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Icarus

I'm also in a similar boat, I was going to do a joint major in comp sci & molecular biology, but have recently been rethinking this path. I would start a minor in Psychology and if you like it better then just major in it and minor in comp sci. definitely a hard choice I'm sure their is a way of mixing the two AI development?


----------



## Rourk

snail said:


> Do both.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Contingency planning rules.

ISGw, here is a mastermind type of plan. This college, www.excelsior.edu is one of the big three transfer schools. It's quite possible for you to attend two universities and contingency plan your scheduling by balancing online courses with in person courses in order to achieve both in a relatively short amount of time. It's unorthodox but it's the future. It's by far one of the most feasible solutions to your problem. That school would allow for you attend as many other universities as possible and transfer in credits into it's program. Meanwhile you could be advancing in courses at the other school for your major. So, it's quite possible to utilize both colleges in order to mastermind the perfect schedule whilst achieving both goals. It's quite fun to plan this sort of thing and to circumnavigate some of the university policies at the many schools you will transfer in from.


----------



## astara

Sheesh, math teachers. Don't give up hope yet. With math, the teacher is extremely important. I've had good and bad ones. Let this be a lesson to you: do your homework on your teachers before you sign up for a class. 

I remember one year at uni there were four math teachers all with the same textbook. For each test, they herded the students of all four teachers into a giant auditorium. My class always came out way ahead of the other classes because we had the best math teacher in the school. Later on, I took a course with one of the other teachers and regretted it. The guy made the simplest things ridiculously complex. He confused all of us. I quit his class and went back to my original teacher the next semester. He made it so easy and passing was a breeze. 

(If the bad teacher is the only one who teaches the class, I would complain to the school.)

Psychology is nice, but unless you are a perfect A student, don't do it. Competition is fierce when you're applying for your MA +.

In the real world of comp sci, math is fun and not nearly as difficult as it is in school. It's a secret that a lot of programmers don't want non-programmers to know... it takes away the mystery.


----------



## cymatics

I started studying computer science, lasted there three months, quit, worked for the rest of the year in IT related database support job, then next fall started again in optometry and now I'm sticking to it. 

I graduated from a top all math high school. I was really good at math. Both my parents are computer science graduates, and with their encouragement I went into computer science too, though my other alternatives were teaching, geography, psychology, nursing, finance, cartography, english, asian studies, etc. Too many interests. After three months I had a major breakdown as I realized I can't solve the programming problems - well I could if I sat down to it, but I didn't want to spend time studying. So I quit. It was a hard decision. My dad didn't speak to me for a while. I didn't speak to him He's an INTJ. He really had faith in me that I could follow his footsteps and become a wise INTJ. But I'm not. And it was starting to dawn on me that I could never be a good specialist in this profession. And I knew socionics and MBTI too well by then already, I knew something like computer programming could never work out for me. I mean it can work out for other INFJs I believe, but I guess I am not THAT great, I had to realize my limitations. Yup. Crushed by it all. I decided to change the course of action diametrically and applied for a nursing program in a different country. Got accepted. But by the time I had already been working in my job of that time. I was working in an IT support for data input in databases coordination or how to say it. I got a good spot in a newly formed department, and excelled and learned quick. I became a really trustworthy employee. It was heaven. I was helping people every day from 9am til 6am. Answering emails, solving their problems, communicating with them, telling what to do, what is wrong, solving puzzles, so to say - I had to use a lot of the F and some T and N. Communicating a lot. Working with logic regarding database stuff. So as I had fallen in love with this job, I decided not to go into nursing, as it required for me to move to another country. Instead I looked for something science related with the possibility to help people. General medicine I knew was too tough. Nursing - too low salary in my country (eastern Europe I'm located at). Optometry seemed like a good choice - lots of physics, medicine, biology, some chemistry. Quite a karma neutral job and above all with helping people. 

Now I'm in second year. It's tough sometimes. But most of the times it's fun and interesting. Can't wait for that helping part though. I've started to appreciate physics and INTx stuff. I see a lot of physics students these days. I would like to be like them. Most of my coursemates are sensory people. I just wish I could be a bit more T. But this wishful thinking comes only from the exposure to amazing INTx's and you know how INFJs (Or is it just me?) like to stalk people, admire them, relate to them, wanna learn from them, they need teachers for life and thought. Anyway. this is already off topic. Sorry. I just somehow stumbled upon this thread and was struck by these memories of mine that are still bugging me - how could I imagine going into computer science in the first place, I know me better than that. But obviously it made me learn worthy life lessons. 

I'm not saying INFJs should not go into computer science, as I know you won't listen to me anyway. An INFp friend of mine told me strictly NOT to go into computer science before I applied, I was discussing this option with her, and we're both very aware of socionics and stuff. But there I was stubborn with her. Though too easily guided (misguided) by my parents. But it's all fine now. I try to laugh about these times of confusement. 

Much love,
Cymatics


----------



## ssaechai

Sorry for posting this late though, but I hope I can help answering your question. As I am INFJ and work as computer programmer. I would say do whatever it makes you happy. It does not matter how much money you make, but passion and happiness are the most important things in life. Imagine if you have to work with computer science stereotype. I am lucky to work with non-computer science stereotype people even they are computer programmers. I hope it helps.


----------



## ENTrePenuer

Dallas said:


> Okay, I'm currently in college, majoring in computer science. I don't know if it's the subject or the teachers I have been "blessed" with, but I've found that this semester, frankly I'm just not that interested in it, especially considering how challenging Calculus has been with a professor who can barely speak English.
> 
> I've found myself wrapped into psychology recently, especially psychology of personality. (Hey, what are you doing on this site then, Dallas?) I've been wondering if I should stick with CS, or switch my major.
> 
> While I know I would enjoy psychology very much, it's something have a passion for, that's a major cut in salary unless I plan on going for a Masters/PhD. That, and I've heard that computer science becomes extremely interesting later on, plus the issue with that my current teachers are the epitome of boring people.
> 
> I know I haven't given the most detailed scenario yet, but perhaps we can discuss it further?


Psychology.


----------



## Mindrush

cymatics said:


> I started studying computer science, lasted there three months, quit, worked for the rest of the year in IT related database support job, then next fall started again in optometry and now I'm sticking to it.
> 
> I graduated from a top all math high school. I was really good at math. Both my parents are computer science graduates, and with their encouragement I went into computer science too, though my other alternatives were teaching, geography, psychology, nursing, finance, cartography, english, asian studies, etc. Too many interests. After three months I had a major breakdown as I realized I can't solve the programming problems - well I could if I sat down to it, but I didn't want to spend time studying. So I quit. It was a hard decision. My dad didn't speak to me for a while. I didn't speak to him He's an INTJ. He really had faith in me that I could follow his footsteps and become a wise INTJ. But I'm not. And it was starting to dawn on me that I could never be a good specialist in this profession. And I knew socionics and MBTI too well by then already, I knew something like computer programming could never work out for me. I mean it can work out for other INFJs I believe, but I guess I am not THAT great, I had to realize my limitations. Yup. Crushed by it all. I decided to change the course of action diametrically and applied for a nursing program in a different country. Got accepted. But by the time I had already been working in my job of that time. I was working in an IT support for data input in databases coordination or how to say it. I got a good spot in a newly formed department, and excelled and learned quick. I became a really trustworthy employee. It was heaven. I was helping people every day from 9am til 6am. Answering emails, solving their problems, communicating with them, telling what to do, what is wrong, solving puzzles, so to say - I had to use a lot of the F and some T and N. Communicating a lot. Working with logic regarding database stuff. So as I had fallen in love with this job, I decided not to go into nursing, as it required for me to move to another country. Instead I looked for something science related with the possibility to help people. General medicine I knew was too tough. Nursing - too low salary in my country (eastern Europe I'm located at). Optometry seemed like a good choice - lots of physics, medicine, biology, some chemistry. Quite a karma neutral job and above all with helping people.
> 
> Now I'm in second year. It's tough sometimes. But most of the times it's fun and interesting. Can't wait for that helping part though. I've started to appreciate physics and INTx stuff. I see a lot of physics students these days. I would like to be like them. Most of my coursemates are sensory people. I just wish I could be a bit more T. But this wishful thinking comes only from the exposure to amazing INTx's and you know how INFJs (Or is it just me?) like to stalk people, admire them, relate to them, wanna learn from them, they need teachers for life and thought. Anyway. this is already off topic. Sorry. I just somehow stumbled upon this thread and was struck by these memories of mine that are still bugging me - how could I imagine going into computer science in the first place, I know me better than that. But obviously it made me learn worthy life lessons.
> 
> I'm not saying INFJs should not go into computer science, as I know you won't listen to me anyway. An INFp friend of mine told me strictly NOT to go into computer science before I applied, I was discussing this option with her, and we're both very aware of socionics and stuff. But there I was stubborn with her. Though too easily guided (misguided) by my parents. But it's all fine now. I try to laugh about these times of confusement.
> 
> Much love,
> Cymatics


Whoa! My father is also an INTJ/INTP (not 100% sure) and he sounds just like yours. I also feel a little bit pushed into all the science thing, although I like computers and programming. He wouldn't talk to me either if I changed another path, lol.


----------



## senlar

Skilled employment or retail employment?


----------

